# XL sound decoder installation help...



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I purchased a Bowser DCC ready aerotrain chassis that is DCC ready with the 8 pin connector and an XL sound decoder (XL 0001913-EMD567 HO Scale Universal Diesel Sound Decoder w/ JST 9 pin cable - XL Systems Inc (xlsystemsdcc.com)) that has 9 loose wires... This is probably a dumb question but being new to DCC wiring (only done 1 XL sound decoder install on a full DC engine and it was pretty easy since it was labelled on the decoder and the wiring was easy to match up) but how do I tell which wire would go to which pin in the board on the engine? 

In theory if I purchased this would it be as simple as color matching the wires? 8 Pin DCC Plug (HO/On30 Universal) [DCC-PLUG] - $11.36 : Bachmann Trains Online Store! 









Also on the chassis board what are the 4 copper tabs at the ends of the boards for?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It would be simpler to return that decoder and buy one with an NEM652 plug on it, or with NEM652 pins right on the decoder.

Normally, decoders with wires are for hard wiring a locomotive that is NOT DCC ready and must be hard wired into the locomotive.

You have a jack on the motherboard ready to accept an 8 pin plug. Why would you buy a decoder you have to hard wire in?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Xl colors match standard. Do you have a plug?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If he had a plug he wouldn't be asking the question.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> It would be simpler to return that decoder and buy one with an NEM652 plug on it, or with NEM652 pins right on the decoder.
> 
> Normally, decoders with wires are for hard wiring a locomotive that is NOT DCC ready and must be hard wired into the locomotive.
> 
> You have a jack on the motherboard ready to accept an 8 pin plug. Why would you buy a decoder you have to hard wire in?


I stupidly didn't realize the chassis had the 8 pin plug when I bought the decoder... I may just end up buying another decoder as I could use the one I bought on another DC SW switcher I have lying around...




Dennis461 said:


> Xl colors match standard. Do you have a plug?
> View attachment 572934


No I don't have a plug at all but that diagram helps thanks...


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Problem solved... XL makes this cable with an 8 pin plug... So curious what could the other 2 spare wires be used for?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Additional lighting or other DCC control functions. Smoke, paantograph operation, fans, etc.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Additional lighting or other DCC control functions. Smoke, paantograph operation, fans, etc.


Thanks... Looking forward to hopefully not screwing this up too badly!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I have a few XL decoders, no issues with them. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

